# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ-26(με μπέρδεψε θα έλεγα)

## aggeloydaki

έχω την εξής απορία...έκανα το Online test που υπάρχει μέσα στο eatingdisorders....μου έβγαλε τα εξής αποτελέσματα


"Το σκορ σας είναι 18<20. Αν το σκορ σας ήταν πάνω από 20 θα έδειχνε πως έχετε υπερβολική ενασχόληση γύρω από θέματα διατροφής και βάρους. Ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό νέων ανθρώπων με σκορ άνω του 20 έχουν κάποια διαταραχή διατροφής ή είναι σε κίνδυνο ανάπτυξής κάποιας τέτοιας διαταραχής.

Έχετε αναφέρει πως συμπεριφέρεστε με κάποιο τρόπο που αποτελεί ένδειξη πιθανού σοβαρού προβλήματος, συνηθισμένου σε ανθρώπους με διαταραχές διατροφής. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με αυτή σας την απάντηση είναι απαραίτητο να ζητήσετε τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού για το αν έχετε ανάγκη κάποιας θεραπευτικής παρέμβασης. **



Ο δείκτης μάζας του σώματός σας είναι 33.1* Αυτό το νούμερο υποδεικνύει την πιθανότητα υπερφαγίας που μπορεί κάποιες φορές να συνδέεται με μια διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής. "


και αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστο...ποτέ δεν είχα βουλιμικά επεισόδια,ποτέ δεν έφαγα τεράστιες ποσότητε φαγητού που έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα,ποτέ δεν με κατηγόρησα γιατί έφαγα το ένα ή το άλλο φαγητό ή γιατί αντί για ένα σοκολατάκι έφαγα δύο κλπ,ποτέ δεν προκάλεσα εμετό,ποτέ δεν ήμουν ανορεκτική (το μόνο παραστράτημα μου ήταν ακριβώς πριν έναν χρόνο που για καθαρά προσωπικούς κ συναισθηματικούς λόγους δεν έτρωγα επί δέκα μέρες,γιατί δεν πεινούσα καθόλου,αλλά ζούσα με καφέδες).Ποτέ δεν με απασχολούσε ιδιαίτερα το τι ακριβώς θα φάω και σε πόση ποσότητα...εν γένει το φαγητό δεν ήταν κύρια ασχολία για μένα.
Το τεστ λοιπόν λέει πως το ποσοστο ΒΜΙ φανερώνει υπερφαγία που μάλλον οφείλεται σε διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής.Μα που είναι αυτή η διαταραχή ,ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι.....Ή απλά το όλο τέστ αποτελεί μία προτροπή για να ψάξω κάτι που ίσως υπάρχει και δεν έχει εκδηλωθεί ακόμα αλλά ίσως εκδηλωθεί στο μέλλον?Ειλικρινά...μπερδεύτ ηκα 


** έκανα το τεστ για δεύτερη φορά και άλλαξα μόνο μία απάντηση που υποθέτω πως οφείλεται για τη παρατήρηση αυτή αλλά το ζήτημα είναι πως η απάντηση στην συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το πόσα κιλά είμαι κ αν νιώθω καλά με αυτά ή αν με βασανίζει η σκέψη τους....


( * από μετρήσεις στον διαιτολόγο μου ξέρω πως είμαι λίγο πιο κάτω από αυτό,αλλά αυτό είναι μάλλον λεπτομέρεια )

----------


## jvanis

den xero gia to test pou les oute to exo dei oute to exo kanei.oson afora to BMI mporeis na to vreis monh sou apo ton typo:BMI=ΒΑΡΟΣ/ΥΨΟΣ/YΨΟΣ Π.Χ. ΕΙΣΑΙ 55ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΨΟΣ 1,55 ΤΟ ΒΜΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 55/1,55/1,55=22,89. AUTOS einai o typos ypologismou tou BMI kai den xreiazetai oute diaitologos oute programma gia na ton ypologiseis,para mono ena kompiouteraki. apo BMI=20-25 eisai sta fysiologika oria opou den egkymonei kapoios kindinos ygeias, apo 25-30 theoreisai ypervaros kai apo 30 kai pano paxysarkos.To test oti eidous test kai na einai den einai panakeia kai den xereis kai an eisai epistimonika apodekto.genika oti vlepete sto internet den simainei pos einai sosto,kalo einai na yparxei kritiki skepsi genika se oti vlepoume sto internet kai na diastauronoume genika plirofories kai gnoseis apo epistimonikes piges.

----------


## eatdis-admin

Αγγελουδάκι, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα τι είναι αυτό που σε μπέρδεψε.
Το σκορ σου είναι 18.
Ένα σκορ πάνω από 20 θα σήμαινε ότι υπάρχουν αυξημένες πιθανότητες για ύπαρξη κάποιας διαταραχής πρόσληψης τροφής.

Από την άλλη μεριά, έχεις BMI 33 το οποίο έρχεται σε (σχετική) αντίφαση με το παραπάνω σκορ.
Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όμως που δικαιολογούν την παραπάνω αντίφαση όπως για παράδειγμα περιπτώσεις όπου τα παραπανίσια κιλά οφείλονται σε οργανικό παράγοντα ή με άλλα λόγια, σε μη ψυχολογικό παράγοντα/αίτιο.

Το EAT 26 είναι μόνο ένα εργαλείο και για την ακρίβεια, είναι ένα screening test. Δεν αποτελεί διαγνωστικό εργαλείο, δίνει όμως μια πρώτη εικόνα της σχέσης του ατόμου με τις διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής.
Το EAT26 είναι σταθμισμένο για τον πληθυσμό των ΗΠΑ. Η συγκεκριμένη μεταφρασμένη στα ελληνικά έκδοση που βρίσκεται στο www.eatingdisorders.gr χρησιμοποιείται για την στάθμιση του τεστ και στον ελληνικό πληθυσμό. Ενδέχεται λοιπόν να υπάρξει μικρή απόκλιση στα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Nido 

βασικά με είχε μπερδέψει κυρίως η φράση 

"Ο δείκτης μάζας του σώματός σας είναι 33.1 Αυτό το νούμερο υποδεικνύει την πιθανότητα υπερφαγίας που μπορεί κάποιες φορές να συνδέεται με μια διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής. "
θεώρησα πως το τέστ θεωρούσε πως όπως και δήποτε πως τα παραπάνω κιλά οφείλονται σε διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής.(ενώ όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω δεν έχω συμπεριφορές που να κατατάσσονται σε κάποια διατροφική δαταράχή )

Καθώς επίσης και η φράση 

"Έχετε αναφέρει πως συμπεριφέρεστε με κάποιο τρόπο που αποτελεί ένδειξη πιθανού σοβαρού προβλήματος, συνηθισμένου σε ανθρώπους με διαταραχές διατροφής. " 
μου ψιλοφάνηκε παράξενο πως συσχέτισε μία συγκεκριμένη απάντηση με διατροφική διαταραχή όταν δεν προσδιόριζε στην ερώτηση αν η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά σχετίζεται με το φαγητό.Aλλά οκ κατάλαβα πως τα αποτελέσματά του δεν είναι "απόλυτα" αλλά λειτουργούν σαν βοηθητικό εργαλείο θα έλεγα κατά την διαδικασία της διαγνωσης των όποιων προβλημάτων :)

----------


## alex1970

για να κανουμε τα πραγματα πιο απλα.Πρωτα πρωτα ο χαρακτηρισμος πιθανη υπερφαγια με βαση το ΒΜΙ ειναι ελαφρα λανθασμενος.Προκειται πιο πολυ για λαθος εκρασης δηλαδη.Τι θελει να πει ομως? εφοσον εχεις ΒΜΙ (ΔΜΣ) 33 εισαι παχυσαρκη για να συμβει αυτο σημαινει οτι η θερμιδικη σου προσληψη ειναι αυξημενη που οδηγησε στα κιλακια.Αν ειναι αποτελεσμα υπερφαγιας μαλλον οχι αφου το σκορ ηταν κατω απο το 20.Παντος το συγκεκριμενο τεστ υπαρχει οπως και καποια αλλα που κρινουν την διαιτητικη σου συμπεριφορα.

----------


## eatdis-admin

αυξημένο BMI μπορεί να υπάρχει εξαιτίας πρόσληψης πολλών θερμίδων, μπορεί ομως και να υπάρχει εξαιτίας οργανικών παραγόντων και γι αυτό το λόγο το τεστ μιλά για ΠΙΘΑΝΗ υπερφαγία.
Βεβαίως, στη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων, πρόκειται όντως για υψηλή πρόσληψη θερμίδων.
Να συμπληρώσω τέλος πως το τεστ δεν διερευνά υπερφαγία/παχυσαρκία κτλ αλλά διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής, δηλαδή (ψυχογενή) βουλιμία/ανορεξία. Σύμφωνα με το DSM-IV η παχυσαρκία περισσότερο νοείται ως συνέπεια των παραπάνω παρά ως αυτόνομη ψυχογενής διαταραχή.

----------

